# Europe reviews - November 2009



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Apologies for the long delay in posting the latest batch of reviews.  I hope to get all the backlog cleared in the next week or so.


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Canaltime at Sawley Marina, England

Graig Park Village and Country Club, Wales

Wychnor Park Country Club, England

Reviews by Robert & Coleen Midwood


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Macdonald Lochanhully Resort, Scotland

Residence la Ferriera, Italy

Thurnham Hall, England

Reviews by Tom & Charlotte Gorham


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Le Barchesse Di Villa Corner, Italy

Review by Stephen Larson


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

The Allen House Club, England

Review by Kay Black


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Macdonald Leila Playa Resort, Spain

Review by Neil & Elisa Rosenberg


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Allen House Club, England

Review by Rick & Bev Abell


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Marriott's Village d'Ile-de-France, France

Review by Mimi van Breda


----------



## Keitht (Nov 7, 2009)

Still to be posted .......  First time reviews for 3 resorts.  These take a bit more work to prepare but I will get them up as soon as possible.


----------

